# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Planning to build enclosed pergola, requesting advice before I deal with the council

## branded

Hello,  
I live in Victoria and I plan to build an enclosed pergola in my backyard. At the moment, there is just a concrete slab where I'd like to build the pergola. 
It will be fully enclosed solely for noise and efficiency for a split-system or heater. Not for habitation. 
The council have asked me to provide some basic plans and they get me a quote from a building surveyor. The council have already done their checks and said I don't need a planning permit, but only a building permit. 
To save me the back and forth, what else do you think they'll want from me? I'd like to provide them with as much information as possible to save the back/forward and time. 
Also, any other advice? What else should I expect? Is it recommended to find my own building surveyor to save costs? Basically, I want the process to be as simple and cheap as possible. I will be building it myself with my brother. 
It will be a gable roof pergola built with wood and the width is 4.5m and depth is 6.5m.  
Much appreciated! 
Thanks, 
Branded.

----------


## oohsam

Hey Branded, 
THis may spark some controversy, but I would't be submitting a fully enclosed design - Rather, I would submit design for a pergola structure, and then enclose it yourself.  
The main thing they will go through is roof load, uplift, span tables and footings. If its enclosed it may be treated as something else - Not too sure to be honest. 
I would submit a design for a pergola, and then enclose it once its all done and approved. 
How are you enclosing it ? 
Is it basically a shed ? Sounds more like a shed than a pergola, unless you are goign to be using cafe blinds...  
Cheers

----------


## joynz

Just ask council what is needed.  Which council is it?  Most have lots of info online.   
And don’t lie to them about whether it’s going to be enclosed.

----------

